# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته ی فیزیک

## mpaarshin

سلام بچه ها 
من یه چندتا سوال واسم پیش اومده ممنون میشم اگر جواب بدین

این یه سری از رشته های دانشکده علوم پایه دانشگاه ازاد تهران مرکز هستش
میخواستم ببینم منظورش از رشته ی فیزیک چیه؟؟ یعنی اونکه فقط نوشته فیزیک؟؟ 
عایا با این رشته میشه به رشته های کیهان شناسی و اخترشناسی رفت؟؟
و اینکه این رشته بدون کنکور هستش؟؟
اگه کسی میدونه ممنون میشم

----------


## khatereh 2

بله. میشه رفت.... فیزیک کیهان شناسی ........ اگه نوشته بدون ازمون..... لابد بدون ازمون دیگه.........

----------

